# Penelope & Ronnie



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at Island Pets tonight just looking around when i was shown (by one of the staff) this awsome marbled blue lobster.... Both Grant and the other gentleman had neaver seen one like it, So i had to have it...... Does anyone know what type it is or why is colourd the way it is?? Well tonight i went back and got an orange crayfish. His name is Ronnie

Penelope:










































Ronnie:


















































Sorry for the crappy pics ill try and get nicer ones soon........


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Whoa... Maybe i'm crazy but in the second to last pic, it looks like there is some sort of demon head on the side of it in red...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^Hahah i do see it...nice eye 

Don't anything about crays unfortunately so i am no help


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking score!!!

Awesome Pete!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks drew! still trying to figure her out.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeez no idea but i will say this those "crappy" pics sure looked good on my end, maybe some sort of hybrid or maybe getting ready or just finished molting 

I cant see why a lobster couldnt hybridize though, regardless cool beast , I have had 2 blue lobsters in my fish keeping lifetime and both of those stupid things wouldnt stay in the tank so lid it up 
my last one was in my kitchen scrapping with my cat... and winning 

good luck update often so we can see if this is related to molting or maybe even if it is a true hybid


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beauty looking cray! don't know anything about them but I like it!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting. It looks like a Cherax but maybe a genetic variation in the red pigments. From the pictures, it looks just like my Cherax red claw except that mine are blue/greenish.


----------

